# Looking at getting a bass



## coupe89 (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/75727/...lectric-Bass-Guitar---Pearl-Fade-Metallic.htm

Was wondering if this bass would be worth picking up?


----------



## Herrick (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't played that particular SR but Ibanez is known for making good basses at all price points. The string spacing is tighter and the neck width is narrower than Fender basses and other basses inspired by Fender. Ibanez SRs are typically much lighter than other basses. Those are both huge plusses for Herrick.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank I have never played an Ibanez bass before so was wondering what it was like. I tried one of those Toby basses by Epiphone so it sounds similar in feel to it.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks fine. As mentioned, Ibanez basses tend to be rock solid and good value for money. I'd say there's nothing wrong with this bass, but nothing too inspiring either.


----------



## punisher911 (Feb 13, 2017)

I actually owned one of these briefly. Played well. Felt nice. However, the sound was very ho-hum. Very bland. Had no real character to it. Hard to describe. Probably would record really well and take to adding something to it software wise, but on its own, just didn't care for the sound. Wasn't bad, wasn't good, was just blah. When I returned it to the store, the sales rep I deal with agreed. Said the exact same thing from playing it himself in the store. This being said, I've played the older SR300 series and it sounded fine. Something in the new pickups they have for the 300 series just isn't exciting.

If you can move up to a SR505 series or so, the electronics are better and it sounds better.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was looking at this due to the sale.


----------



## vilk (Feb 13, 2017)

As a dude who was just all over the used bass market for a couple weeks, let me tell you that for the same price there are second-hand SR800s galore. I can see at least 2 on Chicago CL right now $399 and $275. For what it's worth, you could be paying the same price for a premium Japanese instrument.

Wait... what the hell is this SR5 HH? I can't find any info on it at all. It's premium Indo line, right?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't forget I am in Canada so shipping is more.


----------



## vilk (Feb 13, 2017)

oh, I didn't know if you lived some place populous enough that there is a used market. If you're going to buy a guitar sight unseen maybe buying new is wiser than buying used. I've only ordered a guitar online once in my life, and when I got it I didn't like playing it. I don't think I'd ever again purchase an instrument without having played it, that is unless it is the same model as one that I already know that I like (an SG, for example).


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 13, 2017)

Around here it is mostly cheap stuff on the used market.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 14, 2017)

This guy has one in the other finish and he makes it sound pretty good IMO. 



Then again, a guy with chops like that can probably make most basses sound pretty good.


----------



## Tuned (Feb 14, 2017)

bassist for years, owned a few ibanez basses
+ on a used MIJ ibanez, they may go for this kind of money
- on a 505/905, pups and EQ are nothing to tell your kids about, and you will hate the highs. Owned that for a few years
++ on a 800 series. And up.

sorry, never played this exact model BUT since ibanez stopped making basses in Japan the ones they come up with are hit and miss. Again, get a beat-up MIJ SR, they are cool. In the worst scenario, it won't lose you money


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn Blizzard and work will keep me free ordering it at the store until Friday.


----------



## elkinz (Feb 14, 2017)

Iv had great experiences with Ibanez Basses in general. Should be a good buy


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 14, 2017)

Ibanez basses are always good, I grew up on them starting with a SR300dx, best sounding and playing bass for the buck Ive ever seen. But that was like 18 years ago lol

so not much idea on the lower end of their line in todays lineup. But they are always good, great balance, weight and playability

and for me anything not "Fender" (including the 1923592752783 look a like copies) its always a huge plus


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 15, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> Ibanez basses are always good, I grew up on them starting with a SR300dx, best sounding and playing bass for the buck Ive ever seen. But that was like 18 years ago lol
> 
> so not much idea on the lower end of their line in todays lineup. But they are always good, great balance, weight and playability
> 
> and for me anything not "Fender" (including the 1923592752783 look a like copies) its always a huge plus



Yeah that's what is only for sale around here


----------



## Herrick (Feb 17, 2017)

Tuned said:


> bassist for years, owned a few ibanez basses
> + on a used MIJ ibanez, they may go for this kind of money
> - on a 505/905, pups and EQ are nothing to tell your kids about, and you will hate the highs. Owned that for a few years
> ++ on a 800 series. And up.
> ...



I didn't know they stopped making the Prestige line in Japan. Interesting. Are they all made at the Indonesian factory now?


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 18, 2017)

Put the money down on it yesterday it was the first day they were opened in a week due to storms.


----------



## coupe89 (Feb 28, 2017)

I came yesterday really nice and fun to play.


----------



## Herrick (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## hairychris (Mar 3, 2017)

coupe89 said:


> I came yesterday really nice and fun to play.



Amusingly put. 

HNGD!


----------



## coupe89 (Mar 3, 2017)

hairychris said:


> Amusingly put.
> 
> HNGD!



Forgot to put a T after the I.


----------

